# Creatine=mood swings?



## Badger (Apr 15, 2003)

A friend of mine saw something on TV one night last week on creatine and in that bit of information (I don't know if it was a news story or something else) there was a comment/statement made that creatine can/will cause mood swings.  Has anyone ever heard anything on this or am I not alone in thinking that this is just a crock of shit?


----------



## RCfootball87 (Apr 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Badger *_
> A friend of mine saw something on TV one night last week on creatine and in that bit of information (I don't know if it was a news story or something else) there was a comment/statement made that creatine can/will cause mood swings.  Has anyone ever heard anything on this or am I not alone in thinking that this is just a crock of shit?



its a massive crock of shit. creatine has no effect on mood swings.  probably another instance of the media confusing the over-exaggerated dangers of steroids with creatine use.  either your friends full of shit, or the news media is still full of shit.


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 15, 2003)

Anything causes mood swings in women, so perhaps that was what they were referring to.


----------



## RCfootball87 (Apr 15, 2003)

^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## I Are Baboon (Apr 16, 2003)

I seem to get really horny when I stop taking creatine (I stop taking it when mountain bike season gets into full swing).


----------



## Tank316 (Apr 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by I Are Baboon *_
> I seem to get really horny when I stop taking creatine (I stop taking it when mountain bike season gets into full swing).


maybe its the cat food you eat


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 16, 2003)

You get really horney after you go off creatine cause you dont feel bloated anymore, therefore you feel more sexual. 

Plus cat food can't help your problem. Perhaps jerky treats night though.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Apr 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Tank316 *_
> maybe its the cat food you eat



Remember, I chickened out on eating the cat food.

I don't really feel bloated while on creatine.  I certainly don't _look_ bloated.


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 16, 2003)

Sure you dont look bloated. HAHA. 

Well watchout chickies when the baboon is off the creatine.


----------



## Twin Peak (Apr 16, 2003)

IAB, its likely your mood because (a)  the weather is changing and (b) you are exciting about the upcoming season.

As to the initial question, its a crock.  They probably also said creatine is a steroid, which I have heard from the "news" and from uninformed perpetuators of garbage.


----------



## Robboe (Apr 16, 2003)

I find the change of season greatly impacts my personality.


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 16, 2003)

For the better i hope


----------



## Robboe (Apr 16, 2003)

Most certainly.

I get sexier too.


----------



## Twin Peak (Apr 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> For the better i hope



It can only go one way.


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 16, 2003)

LMAO TP.

You get sexier hey?


----------



## Twin Peak (Apr 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> LMAO TP.
> 
> You get sexier hey?



Again, can only go one way.


----------



## Arnold (Apr 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> As to the initial question, its a crock.  They probably also said creatine is a steroid, which I have heard from the "news" and from uninformed perpetuators of garbage.



Exactly. 

That is all the news and media do is pepetuate garbage (for the most part).


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 16, 2003)

LMAO


----------



## Badger (Apr 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> Anything causes mood swings in women, so perhaps that was what they were referring to.





How very true.  thanks for the comments.  I knew that it was a bunch of shit and I'm glad that I didn't see it.  I'll keep on it and to hell with what the so called "news" says.

J'bo your a riot.  Thanks for the laugh.


----------



## Rob_NC (May 1, 2003)

I don't know about mood swings in me, but I do know that it causes a major mood swing in my wife when the byproduct I emit tends to curl her nostril hairs.


----------

